# Eoi



## sandy16 (Aug 14, 2010)

We have submitted our EOI today, so fingers crossed we hear some good news


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

sandy16 said:


> We have submitted our EOI today, so fingers crossed we hear some good news


Good luck!


----------



## sandy16 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thankyou, we have waited so long for this so were hoping it goes as planned.


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Good luck hope it goes well!


----------



## sandy16 (Aug 14, 2010)

We have been selected


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

That was really fast, do you mind me asking how many points/skills you have? It's great news!


----------



## philconnell (Feb 6, 2011)

*acceptance*

hi again whats your secret could you put brief description of your points breakdown?thankyou


----------



## sandy16 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Stephyj and Philconnell

My husband I think had 110 points with his job offer the points went to 180?, he is a Carpenter and has got a job in Christchurch.

We are using a company to do all the visa and applications etc, so weather this makes a difference I dont know.


----------



## philconnell (Feb 6, 2011)

*congrats*

thanks for reply we only put ours in on monday was not expecting to hear anything for a couple of weeks,we had 135 points no job offers,keeping stuff crossed xxx


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

sandy16 said:


> Hi Stephyj and Philconnell
> 
> My husband I think had 110 points with his job offer the points went to 180?, he is a Carpenter and has got a job in Christchurch.
> 
> We are using a company to do all the visa and applications etc, so weather this makes a difference I dont know.


Well done!

Using an agent shouldn't make any difference to whether they select you or not - the same rules apply regardless.


----------



## sealtiel092003 (May 31, 2011)

is the pool selection already done today?


----------



## sealtiel092003 (May 31, 2011)

if our eoi was not selected today, would we still be included in the next pool?


----------



## GNU.A (May 24, 2011)

sealtiel092003 said:


> if our eoi was not selected today, would we still be included in the next pool?


The last EOI selection was done yesterday (1 June 2011). In case your EOI was not selected, it will remain in the pool for six months from the date of submission. All the best!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

sealtiel092003 said:


> if our eoi was not selected today, would we still be included in the next pool?


Yes - it's held there for 6 months. See Expression of Interest


----------

